# anybody used MCT oil , instead of cottonseed, grapeseed?



## xman280

somebody recently mentioned about the health benefits and lower viscosity of MCT, but i ve never heard anybody using it for gear. anybody tried? My carrier has MCT Oil 60/40 (Caprylic-C8 / Capric-C10), Pharmaceutical Grade, which is same price as a cottonseed......


----------



## monster-ish

Ya man i brew with it. Make for some crystal clear gear. It's low viscosity also makes for smooth pinning

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## xman280

would you say it  s better than cottonseed? There were some scientific articles actually saying that coconut oil might not be good for you....


----------



## ALLEX

It's quite common, actually.


----------



## xman280

hmm good to know, will get one bottle of the usual and one of MCT to test first...


----------



## Bigmills

xman280 said:


> hmm good to know, will get one bottle of the usual and one of MCT to test first...


Brother I would ditch the cottonseed grapeseed and any other thick will in place of MCT. Like the first guy who commented I forgot his name and I apologize it is much thinner and will actually flow through a 28 gauge insulin syringe no problem. I don't know if you have heard about migytol 840, but if not you might want to look that up. personally that is all I brew with now it is a way better carrier in terms of viscosity a carrier and it's even thinner than MCT. It actually goes through a 29 gauge insulin syringe no problem and would probably go through a 30 gauge. Definitely check that out brother.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## xman280

Bigmills said:


> Brother I would ditch the cottonseed grapeseed and any other thick will in place of MCT. Like the first guy who commented I forgot his name and I apologize it is much thinner and will actually flow through a 28 gauge insulin syringe no problem. I don't know if you have heard about migytol 840, but if not you might want to look that up. personally that is all I brew with now it is a way better carrier in terms of viscosity a carrier and it's even thinner than MCT. It actually goes through a 29 gauge insulin syringe no problem and would probably go through a 30 gauge. Definitely check that out brother.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



but there s something fishy about that stuff, now that i just finished shopping - that MCT is actually cheaper than cottonseed, ifi s that god and healthy why d be cheaper....tryglicerides - could it possibly affect you lipid panel since part of it eventually will get in the blood stream through the muscles...I m just saying that as somebody who used cottonseed for years and never had any issues with it...sand trying something new always makes me wonder....


----------



## Bigmills

xman280 said:


> but there s something fishy about that stuff, now that i just finished shopping - that MCT is actually cheaper than cottonseed, ifi s that god and healthy why d be cheaper....tryglicerides - could it possibly affect you lipid panel since part of it eventually will get in the blood stream through the muscles...I m just saying that as somebody who used cottonseed for years and never had any issues with it...sand trying something new always makes me wonder....


Hey brother I completely understand where you're coming from when you say you're used to working with something for a long time I was the same way. When you say there's something fishy about that stuff do you mean the MCT or the Mig 840? If you're talking about the MCT and the triglycerides because we all know it's basically coconut oil the answer is no it cannot absorb into the bloodstream from the muscles someone would have to be kind of what should I say in a nice way a newbie and shoot it straight into a vein but even then I don't think it would be a problem supposedly it's actually good for you because we all know coconut oil is a good fat. I don't know what you use as a filter mean and I don't know if you use disposable bottle top filters,glass filtration unit or a capsule filter but if it's one of the first 2 you will be amazed how much and how fast you can filter compared to cottonseed or grapeseed oil..

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## xman280

i m not sure what type i m talking about but the carrier i use says on the label - MCT Oil 60/40 (Caprylic-C8 / Capric-C10), Pharmaceutical Grade


----------



## Bigmills

xman280 said:


> i m not sure what type i m talking about but the carrier i use says on the label - MCT Oil 60/40 (Caprylic-C8 / Capric-C10), Pharmaceutical Grade


When I say what are you talking about I mean which carrier oil that I recommended the MCT which as it says is pharmaceutical-grade which is fine or the newest and best carrier out there in my opinion which is the mig840? Also what do you use as a filter?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## xman280

whtaman .45u the white one and the Millipore Syringe Filter - .45u the yellow one, but the Whatman is soo much easier


----------



## Bigmills

xman280 said:


> whtaman .45u the white one and the Millipore Syringe Filter - .45u the yellow one, but the Whatman is soo much easier


Oh damn that's brutal brother that has to take you at least 30 minutes to do what 30 - 50 ml? I would highly recommend spending 200 actually $250 on a glass filtration unit and a nice hand pump that you will be able to filter if using MCT or Mig 840 around 300 ml maybe more in 15 minutes. Even if you're just doing it like me for yourself and you're only making 100 ml of each compound you could filter four different compounds in 20 minutes.. just a recommendation brother..

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmills

xman280 said:


> whtaman .45u the white one and the Millipore Syringe Filter - .45u the yellow one, but the Whatman is soo much easier


Again when you said something fishy about that carrier oil did you mean the MCT or the Mig840?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## xman280

glass filtration is a good idea but honestly 100cc go through whatman .45u using a caulk gun pretty easy when warm..15 mins maybe...see the millipiore (yellow) is a pain in the butt


----------



## monster-ish

xman280 said:


> would you say it  s better than cottonseed? There were some scientific articles actually saying that coconut oil might not be good for you....


Absolutely better than cottonseed. The low viscosity alone makes it better but like stated above it takes less time to brew as well. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## monster-ish

Bigmills said:


> Brother I would ditch the cottonseed grapeseed and any other thick will in place of MCT. Like the first guy who commented I forgot his name and I apologize it is much thinner and will actually flow through a 28 gauge insulin syringe no problem. I don't know if you have heard about migytol 840, but if not you might want to look that up. personally that is all I brew with now it is a way better carrier in terms of viscosity a carrier and it's even thinner than MCT. It actually goes through a 29 gauge insulin syringe no problem and would probably go through a 30 gauge. Definitely check that out brother.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



That mig 840 sounds very interesting but I've never heard of it. Do you know what it is derived from? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmills

monster-ish said:


> That mig 840 sounds very interesting but I've never heard of it. Do you know what it is derived from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes the same thing as MCT is. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## SURGE

monster-ish said:


> That mig 840 sounds very interesting but I've never heard of it. Do you know what it is derived from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Its meant to be the best from what I have read.


----------



## Victory

An old sponsor used to use coconut oil. The oil would become solid when cold which I had never seen before.


----------



## Bigmills

Victory said:


> An old sponsor used to use coconut oil. The oil would become solid when cold which I had never seen before.


That's definitely one good reason to use miglitol 840 as opposed to anything else. Not only is it a great carrier with low viscosity that filters a very easily much faster than even MCT, but it also helps as a solvent a little bit. So things that would normally crash in Cotton seed, gso, or MCT might not when using miglitol 840. Depending on how much hormone you're trying to fit into 1ml...

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## alzadosghost

Iv been wondering about that miglitol for a while now. It sounds nice but I don’t know anyone that’s actually using it.


----------



## juggy38

Viking labs, genotec use migylol


----------



## ALLEX

Victory said:


> An old sponsor used to use coconut oil. The oil would become solid when cold which I had never seen before.



Those guys were idiots. And people would applaud that nonsense. 

Wanna use coconut? Use mct then...


----------



## djpase

i use grapeseed for the norm but ran out in middle  of last brew. i used mct to make 10 tren a to test it out and its fine. color is off, not as dark amber as using gso but it is smooth and thin. the color might throw ppl off when using tren but its still the same strength and gear


----------



## THX

No need to buy miglyol just get regular MCT. 
A lot of people use the "NOW" brand MCT.


----------



## thumos

THX said:


> No need to buy miglyol just get regular MCT.
> A lot of people use the "NOW" brand MCT.



This^^

MCT has been a big upgrade for me. Brews great and flows through slin pins (27g) no prob. Never tried Mig but can't come up with a good reason to now.


----------

